# Delta Waterfowl



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

In the latest Delta magazine there is a recipe for marinated duck on the grill. It is the best recipe I have ever had for ducks. I don't dislike cleaning ducks so much now because I know they will be good when I eat them. I will try to get it posted.


----------

